# New B.T. coming in...Another food dillema



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, yet another B.T. is coming in but this one is an owner release, and he is a big boy from the sounds of it..14 months old and 72lbs, but he's eating Beneful...Going to go pick up another bag of Acana today. They can't handle his energy level and they have an older B.T. and are worried about him hurting it because of his energy, I said it could be because of the carbs........


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well your going to have your hands full. We are going to demand pictures of course.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I said I could come get him on my day off which is Thursday...They wanted to bring him today..I said NO.I have to be here and I work nights, so I'll see if I can get tomorrow off...They are very anxious, an elderly couple who probably shouldn't have such a young B.T. that they rescued also.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope he transitions well to Acana. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like a bad combo to me from what I have read about BT's and also what I have learned on this forum. I still would love to have one they are so funny.

I never take a foster in if I can't be with them the next day so I can't blame you. They must be in a big toot I hope they have learned there lesson and will look into the next dog better.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww cant wait to see him!! good luck with him!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank g'd there are people like you......


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I am with whoever said that we will demand pictures. You know how we can be. Hahaha


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Herzo said:


> Sounds like a bad combo to me from what I have read about BT's and also what I have learned on this forum. I still would love to have one they are so funny.
> 
> I never take a foster in if I can't be with them the next day so I can't blame you. They must be in a big toot I hope they have learned there lesson and will look into the next dog better.


She has had EBT's all her life, started with them when she lived in England...But, she really wasn't prepared for how big this guy is and she is in her 60's. She said she went and looked at him from a craigslist ad about 6 months ago and I think I remember the ad. She couldn't let him stay where he was as he was living outside in a kennel..B.T.'s are one dog who should never live outside because of their thin skin. She just paid the guy and took him, he wasn't neutered, which I'm glad she got him cause a lot of people would of gotten him and tried to breed him...There is someone right now on our local craigslist, (the one I keep flagging) that is looking for some breeding stock. She had him fixed, all his shots and she say's he's healthy with no allergy issues but he's a big puller on leash...I bought him an "easy walk" yesterday cause I need to get him out in the public.

I did take today off so he's coming this afternoon...I'll put up pics when I can but he's a white with a brindle patch on one eye.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Hope he transitions well to Acana. Can't wait to see pics!


I haven't had a rescue yet that didn't transition well to the grasslands, but there is always a first time....knocks on wood!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well then good for her even if she couldn't handle him she got him out of a bad situation. And got him fixed so he make any more unwanted puppies.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I cant wait to see him! Well it sounds like she tried good. At least she got him fixed. I hate the craiglist breeders ugh. Everyone wants to make a dollar, they need to leave breeding to real breeders who do it right and health test... sorry its my pet peeve for sure. Everyone told me why did you fix your sharpei you could get big money shes beautiful. And ya I'm sure she'd have pretty pups but there are alot in shelters already not to mention that not many people think enough before getting a cute puppy. They just get it. Drives me nuts.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

* knock knock


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

As promised....PICTURES...........Grimm is a sweet boy, he's not fat at all, very leggy and tall..Definitely not the B.T.'s I'm used to seeing...Very active, but as soon as I put that "easy walk" on him he was a peach, it's amazing how many people don't know about this wonder harness for big pullers...The husband and wife both cried, but I assured them he would find a good forever home. They are also giving a check to rescue for 100.00 which I thought was very nice.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

As always, great talking to you.

He is adorable.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> As promised....PICTURES...........Grimm is a sweet boy, he's not fat at all, very leggy and tall..Definitely not the B.T.'s I'm used to seeing...Very active, but as soon as I put that "easy walk" on him he was a peach, it's amazing how many people don't know about this wonder harness for big pullers...The husband and wife both cried, but I assured them he would find a good forever home. They are also giving a check to rescue for 100.00 which I thought was very nice.
> View attachment 7149
> View attachment 7150


He is so handsome!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He is a great looking guy!

And they sound like wonderful people who just got in a little bit over their heads. But I'm sure whether they could handle him or not was not going through her head when she saw how the poor guy was living. We need more people like them. Willing to just take in any animal but intelligent enough to know when a rescue needs to step in to find a more suitable home.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's so cute, Hope all goes well.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The boy did good through the night....Boy he's a deep barker though! He's very timid, I took him with me to town to get him buffalo ribs to keep him busy...He started shaking when I brought him into the boutique store. I guess that is what happens when a dog is kept in a chain link kennel most of his life. I plan on getting him out as much as possible while I have him, I got his listing up on Petfinder today, so we'll see what that brings.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> So, yet another B.T. is coming in but this one is an owner release, and he is a big boy from the sounds of it..14 months old and 72lbs, but he's eating Beneful...Going to go pick up another bag of Acana today. They can't handle his energy level and they have an older B.T. and are worried about him hurting it because of his energy, I said it could be because of the carbs........


Carbs definitely make any dog lethargic, because starch-based foods are processed in the pancreas of carnivores. Dogs have short guts. They are not supposed to be eating plant-based foods, esp. kibble. I use raw diet for my dogs. I hope you will try it for a few days. See the difference. None of your dogs will smell, coat will be much shinier than before, and they will be much more active.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> The boy did good through the night....Boy he's a deep barker though! He's very timid, I took him with me to town to get him buffalo ribs to keep him busy...He started shaking when I brought him into the boutique store. I guess that is what happens when a dog is kept in a chain link kennel most of his life. I plan on getting him out as much as possible while I have him, I got his listing up on Petfinder today, so we'll see what that brings.


i have got to move up where you are. buffalo ribs....wow.

and, robin, you wouldn't want him to sound like a girly girl, wouldja?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i have got to move up where you are. buffalo ribs....wow.
> 
> and, robin, you wouldn't want him to sound like a girly girl, wouldja?


No, I wouldn't! but my dog Leo has a manly bark..just not so deep.....Those ribs don't have a huge amount of meat on them, really keeps him busy though....


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww hes such a cutie! poor little guy!
i feel bad for the previous owners though how sad it must have been for them.
i hope this guy can find a good home! good luck with him hes soo cute


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

He is adorable! I really want a Bull Terrier one day. I've loved everyone I've met. If I lived closer to Miami, I would probably have a dozen by now since they get so many in that shelter. If I knew for sure I could have gotten this one, I would have made the drive. He was a black/white Mini Bull Terrier and so darn adorable! But a white standard Bull Terrier is what I think I'll end up with one day!


----------

